
Reddit censorship: 5000+ comments deleted in one post - olegkikin
This example shows all the deleted comments:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;unreddit.com&#x2F;r&#x2F;worldnews&#x2F;comments&#x2F;3zxxhi&#x2F;reports_of_sexual_assaults_on_women_across&#x2F;<p>It takes half a minute to load, it&#x27;s a long page.
======
setra
Here is an example comment on the top:

Lets recap the past few months: War in syria has millions of muslim people
fleeing their war torn country These refugees then migrate to wealthy western
european countries These countries, being the tolerant and loving people that
they are open their gates wide for an influx of millions of muslims, mostly
good people that are fleeing war and looking to build new life. most migrants
are young military aged men (estimates at 80%) A sizable number of these
migrants have been causing concern among the countries natives about their
difficulty assimilating NYE sexual assualts are widespread across western
europe, especially germany, where the largest number of migrants have landed
with open arms by Merkel and co. These assaults have caused an uproar amongst
the typically far left leaning, PC multiculturalists that begin to question if
it was a good idea- the right is absolutely going crazy over this, i told you
so! they say The negative reaction amongt the european natives spreads as they
begin to persecute the migrants that are actually good people minding their
own business, making these once good moderate muslims begin to despise these
native western europeans as they are beginning to get mistreated The leaders
begin to question if this was a good idea, begin plans to lock down borders a
bit more, begin talks with adjacent countries to Syria asking for assistance
in housing refugees (i.e. Turkey) ISIS bombs a crowded Turkish square in their
biggest city; Furthering Turkey's reluctance to house refugees in their
country, pushing more and more to western europe. Anti migrant resentment
builds to an all time high in western Europe, migrants are treated terribly
and the moderate migrants begin to examine more radical thinking in the face
of the poor treatment by local europeans By this time, millions upon millions
of migrants are living in western europe; the radical islam message has spread
to those in the face of persecution that were otherwise moderate. The migrants
now outnumber the host countries military numbers and police numbers. Anyone
care to complete the rest of this timeline?

------
stray
My favorite of the deleted posts:

[-]The-War-Boyundefined points [deleted comment restored by unreddit.com]

I just started playing 2 weeks ago, about 3 hours on each my days off from
shool, and I'm seeing huge improvements, but I've JUST stumbled on a problem
that needs attention and hopefully you gurus can help me. How do you get blood
off a fretboard? I just did a power chord slide and split my ring finger open
on the string and it's left a streak on the wood. Advice?

------
x5n1
All this I hate refugees, etc, basically comes down to the fact that you hate
your government for destabilizing the entire region. Sure democracy would be
good, but stability is good enough even if it is a dictator running the show.
Imagine how much better the world would be if America had not opened a can of
whoop ass on the Middle East.

At the end of the day nothing is better. Just more chaos and confusion all
over the place. All while organizations that wish to divide and conquer are
basically winning. They are polarizing the world and destabilizing and making
a world in which it is easier for them to achieve their objectives.

ISIS was started by Iraqi generals, it is basically Iraq's revenge for what
America did to it. If not Iraq then the Baathists.

